# Tips for Hot Weather Hunting



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

We're into the very last week of the season, and the weather forecast is for temps over 80 every day in the lower peninsula. What are your late-season, hot weather tips and tricks?


Half the birds I've tagged in NY and CT were after May 15, and I just bagged a nice 3yo on Sunday (May 22). Here's my offerings of tricks:

Once Lo temps get over 60 and high temps soar over 80, hunt the early morning before the temps soar and the birds disappear. 
Most trees are in full leaf in most parts, so use the canopy to your advantage and get as close as you can to the roost, using very soft calls to draw him down to your spot. The toms at this point are roosting very close to their few remaining hens, and typically only give 1-2 courtesy gobbles on the roost.
Birds will seek water and shade, so look to the deeper timber (great time to set up close to logging roads), creek draws and wooded pasture edges shortly after fly down. 
Scout for dusting areas and set up close - birds may hit these shortly after fly down - dusting helps them regulate heat and deter bugs.
If you can't strike a gobble, keep the box call in your pocket and use locator calls when possible - birds will likely be quieter than usual and therefore may be in your lap if you run & gun and start yelping.
Bring out those special calls - oldies you've kept in a shoe box for the past 10 yrs, wingbone calls, one of a kinds, etc. - something with a different and unusual tone may help draw that cagey tom in for a shot.
I'm unusual in that I like to gobble - lots. Gobbling in late May can be extremely effective, especially on private land. It can make cagey birds shock gobble and give up their location, and can also bring in older birds, especially if that boss tom thinks there's one hot hen being courted by a satellite tom or (even worse) an upstart jake.
Hunt those birds that you can KILL. In this, I mean it's time to accept the fact that if you've worked a bird for the past 3 weeks and haven't bagged him, it's probably time to eat crow and move onto a different bird. That special bird may eventually work into your calls, but chances are he's figured out the cadence of your calling, and therefore you need to change (alot) or give up...


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll be out there sweating this evening. Wouldn't mind if the wind stayed up a little. Have another tom patterned that is coming to feed around 6:30-7 every evening in the same field. Think i'm just going to have to sneak up and ambush him.


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

Good read. Out of curiousity what do you typically use for your gobble call? I've got a couple different ones that I've experimented a little with that are shakers but haven't used them enough to warrent any conclusion to the effectiveness of those calls. Was looking at getting a mouth gobble call for next season and trying it out as well just wondering what others have had success with.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Silver Addiction said:


> Good read. Out of curiousity what do you typically use for your gobble call? I've got a couple different ones that I've experimented a little with that are shakers but haven't used them enough to warrent any conclusion to the effectiveness of those calls. Was looking at getting a mouth gobble call for next season and trying it out as well just wondering what others have had success with.



I either use my natural voice or The Gobbler tube by Primos. I can belt out a good gobble with just my voice, but usually shake my head when I do it, so the tube is my go to. 

I've tried several of the gobble tubes, I like the Primos one the best, but I think it's just personal preference. It's slightly larger than others, which I actually prefer, and it fits perfectly in the box call pocket of my vest...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank You... was ready to give up


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thank You... was ready to give up


Try hiring a guide, you can learn a lot from them. Works for Firefighter, he uses guides to kill Michigan critters..........


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Second the mouth tube/can call. Mess with the tension on the latex to get the sound you want. I have a Primos and some Ben Rodger Lee tubes they both work well on birds this year.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thank You... was ready to give up


Does your sarcasm and associated wise-azz remarks always flow so naturally, or do you actually have to work at this?


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

What is the best bug spray - man those skeeters came out last weekend early morning in the woods


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

spendit said:


> What is the best bug spray - man those skeeters came out last weekend early morning in the woods


OFF Deep Woods spray

But I prefer a Thermacell. What a lifesaver!


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

I use 100% deet for anytime I'm around biting bugs I hate mosquitos and I deal with em a lot while fishing summer river skams and early teal seasons. Thermacell works wonders as well especially if your going to be sitting in one area for a little bit.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I prefer a Thermocell, which is especially great when hunting with youth hunters. One Thermocell unit will provide a 'zone' with a radius of 10-15 feet and therefore protect multiple hunters.

With that said, when the pad or fuel run out in a Thermocell it's like the Enterprise losing it's shields, cause holy hell do those bugs attack quick...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thank You... was ready to give up


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I was reading to the last post to recommend a thermacell but d_rek beat me to it. I never had to turn mine on this spring but it was always in the pouch on my leg.

Yankee#1 Your opening post was a great list of how to handle late/warm weather hunting conditions.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Dress lite, bring whatever you like to rehydrate (freeze the plastic bottles, drink as it melts), thermocell &/or DEET, wait them out in a good area with you in the shade, don't give up, & have an ice-filled cooler @ your vehicle waiting for your bird.......& once again, *don't give up*!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Yankee#1 said:


> Does your sarcasm and associated wise-azz remarks always flow so naturally, or do you actually have to work at this?


Actually with what I have been through recently the best thing I have is my sense of humor and thus associate with people that have one


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Actually with what I have been through recently the best thing I have is my sense of humor and thus associate with people that have one


Nice. I appreciate it, keep your chin up mate


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Young guys that don't use therma cell be carefull with the extra strong Deet . It can be very strong and do havoc to your guns finish if you get it on your gloves or don't use gloves and handle your gun. Left a bottle on my dash and it ate the finish.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

DEET wrecked a nice Petzl headlamp for me. In general, try to keep it off plastics & varnishes.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ezcaller said:


> Young guys that don't use therma cell be carefull with the extra strong Deet . It can be very strong and do havoc to your guns finish if you get it on your gloves or don't use gloves and handle your gun. Left a bottle on my dash and it ate the finish.


Every year I go to the vet and get front line, a squirt between your shoulder blades and good through the season.

P.s helps with the lice on the birds u are cleaning too


----------

